# Long time missing



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I know I have been absent for quite a while and I'm sorry. I still have my three hens and one roo but since I got a new job, I don't have the freedom I had with my last job and once I get home, it's a rush to get all the chicks, dogs, husband and the legless ones taken care of. Hopefully I will be able to pop in again from time to time. 

I miss you guys and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's also the time of year when it takes so much longer to get things done because there are so many other things getting in the way. I kind of figured that's why some have not been around as much. 

At least we know you and yours are OK just way too busy.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas Zamora. Have a safe holiday.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It's great hearing from you! We'll be here when you have the time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey ZAMORA nice to hear from you. We all know what it's like to be busy and not have time for everything. I guess the job is going well?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Stranger!Good to know everything is well.Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, me, too, away for years, though I bought a lifetime membership and was delighted to have the forum. I see some old friends still active


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I might get myself in trouble here but I think Austin and Havasu are the only two left. Now I've forgotten when I joined but it might have been about the same time as you.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

well I've seen some members pop in and out that have a join date a few years old. I think we have a lot of lurkers too.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Lurkers


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Hubs got spooked when he googled his name and a post of mine here showed up. Big Brother is watching Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that is why I try not to give out too much personal stuff. I did a search a couple of months ago using my name(s) and found next to nothing. Some of what I found was very old and didn't lead to where I am now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't worry . I just watch what i say to the whole world. What really irritates me is if i look at something on line, after that i am bombarded with ads that are related. It's like you can't go anywhere on line and avoid opportunities to spend money.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really? I must have my computer locked down really well. I get some spam from time to time but not anything unusual but no ads directed at my net use.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really. I'll have to search around and see if I can control it.


----------

